# Floating on side, downward floating, etc



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

So Skyshatter isn't looking too good.. I went to Vermont for the weekend and changed his tank the morning I left, and then changed it again the moment I got home.. I usually change his every 2-3 days (100%), and it went four days this one time. Today, I came home and he was floating on his side at the surface. When I move my finger past him, he livens up and moves a little, but then resumes floating. I moved him from his two gallon home to a critter keeper half-filled, and while exploring his back end seemed to float up behind him. After a minute or two he settled against the side of the tank and onto his side again. 

I haven't had him for very long at all, but in the time I have I've been very good about changing his water since he's in the only tank with no filter. I haven't tested the levels in the water yet since I just changed it two days ago, but if you want them I haven't dumped out the tank yet and I'll test everything. 

Housing 
What size is your tank?; 2 gal hex
What temperature is your tank?; 76-77*
Does your tank have a filter?; no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?; no
Is your tank heated?; yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?; none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?; NLS pellets, frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp
How often do you feed your betta fish?; Twice daily, two pellets in the morning and one at night. They are fasted once a week (which was yesterday). He ate fine this morning, I haven't tried since I got home from work.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?; Every 2-3 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?; 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?; I was using Tetra's aqua safe water conditioner, but I had just gotten Prime and used it when I changed his tank Saturday. He started acting strange then, so when I set up his hospital tank I used the former conditioner instead.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?; I haven't yet, let me know if you want it and I will.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?; n/a
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?; Floating on his side at the surface, lethargic, when moving floats head down.
When did you start noticing the symptoms?; An hour or so ago, though showed similar symptoms last Saturday.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?; Moved into a hospital tank with lower water level.
Does your fish have any history of being ill?; I've only had him a couple weeks, so no.
How old is your fish (approximately)?; Not sure, though he's only about two inches long.. his tail is short as well. He can't be too to old.


Thanks for any help you can offer.. my first thought was dropsy, of course. e.e He has not pineconed nor shown signs of it, though. He responds to me but otherwise floats and does not move.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

If he's not bloated, then I don't think it could be dropsy. If he is, maybe he's constipated or perhaps he suffering of swim bladder disorder?


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Get some aquarium salts and do a 100% water change, i had the same problem when i went away and its more then likely amonia poisoning due to the lack of water changes......in such a small tank you should be doing water changes at the very least every other day especially if you are feeding twice a day. IM sure someone else can explain better...but keep using salts for upto 10 days and you should see an improvement. My betta seems to respond very well to the salts.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I have aquarium salt, but I'm leery of adding anything to his water right this moment.. he's no longer floating sideways, but still just chillin' out against the side of his hospital tank.

Maybe this time it was related to water (although it was changed Tuesday night and was going to be changed anyway when I got home tonight), but the previous time he had acted in this was was _after _the water had been changed.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It can take a few days for them to get over the affects of poor water quality-

I would keep doing the daily water changes in QT-if he does start to float you may want to do a Epsom salt 1tsp/gal (not aquarium salt) along with the 100% daily water changes for 7-10 days


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay, thanks OFL. He was moving more this morning, so I'll change the water as soon as I get in the house and keep an eye on him.


----------

